# dooly county



## Deano (Feb 21, 2005)

We need two maybe three members  on 1550 acres in Dooly county .The land is made up of many types of habitat ,big pines ,small pines ,big hardwoods clearcut, and foodplots . most of the land is huntable ,We also feed during the off season ,follw all ga game laws . the property sells it's self , if your interrested give me a call or a pm .

1550.00 at 18 members 

Thanks Dean 770-354-9283


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Feb 21, 2005)

PM Sent!


----------



## hav2hunt (Feb 22, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## Deano (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## Tom Green (May 27, 2005)

Deano, can you provide a little more info on the club as to your rules on size limits for bucks taken, family policy, guest policies, atv's, lodging, camping, water, electricity, etc. What town are is the property close to? I recently gave up a ten year lease in Talbot and have about 6 great guys looking for a good club. Any additional info will be appreciated.


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (May 27, 2005)

What timber company owns this? $18.42 an acre is brutal!


----------



## Bowhunter24 (May 27, 2005)

Thats about the going rate for dooly county ol' buckmaster, it seems like if the county is tagged a QDM county, the price of the leases just jump, i love the idea but hope our county does not get tagged QDM. But he said they also feed all yr and foodplot all yr so some of the money probably goes to that also not just all land. Good luck Deano sounds like a nice place yall have there


----------

